

Show HN: Retrograde – The best jobs in tech, all in one place - kennethtransier
https://retrograde.io/

======
Arcsech
I like the clean, simple interface.

I assume the listings are aggregated automatically - does it scrape each
company's job listings? Or did they manage to get these companies to send them
data? Will they add more companies in the future?

~~~
kennethtransier
Thanks Arcsech!

We're currently indexing each individual company's job site and standardizing
the data on the backend.

We're adding more companies daily, if you have any suggestions we'd love to
have them.

